# Quién ha tenido / tiene un problema



## ashaoshan

Hola a todos:

Hace ya unos días que estamos discutiendo una pregunta que aparece en el Libro de ejercicios Nuevo Prisma B2 en la sección del DELE. Lo que pasa es que hay dos textos y la pregunta 2, que se ha convertido en la manzana de la discordia entre nosotros, estudiantes y profes de un grupo del aprendizaje del español.
*"Quién ha tenido algún problema con su mascota?" *¿Carol, Juan o los dos?

Os agradecería muchísimo que aportarais algo a nuestra discusión 🙏


----------



## Calambur

Hola.

No entiendo bien. ¿Tu pregunta es qué tiempo verbal es más adecuado (como parece sugerir el título del hilo) o es una consulta para interpretación del texto?


----------



## ashaoshan

El problema está en que "A quién se refiere esta pregunta?", a Carol, a Juan o a los dos?


----------



## Calambur

ashaoshan said:


> El problema está en que "A quién se refiere esta pregunta?", a Carol, a Juan o a los dos?


La pregunta sugiere que Carol, o Juan, o ambos, han tenido (o tienen) problemas con su mascota.
El lector debe interpretar lo que dice cada uno de ellos.

Según el texto, Carol ha tenido un problema con su hámster porque no la dejaba dormir. Solucionó el problema llevando al bichito al baño, pero en realidad el problema no desapareció, solamente está disimulado.
Carol siente que ese animalito es un problema. (En el texto para marcar la opción correcta, yo pondría "Carol").

Juan no considera que los pelos del perrito sean un problema. A él no le preocupa eso. 
Las visitas quizá se sienten incómodas por los pelos, pero a Juan no le importa. 
Siendo así no deberías marcar la opción "Juan", porque él no ve el asunto de los pelos como un problema.


----------



## ashaoshan

Calambur said:


> La pregunta sugiere que Carol, o Juan, o ambos, han tenido (o tienen) problemas con su mascota.
> El lector debe interpretar lo que dice cada uno de ellos.
> 
> Según el texto, Carol ha tenido un problema con su hámster porque no la dejaba dormir. Solucionó el problema llevando al bichito al baño, pero en realidad el problema no desapareció, solamente está disimulado.
> Carol siente que ese animalito es un problema. (En el texto para marcar la opción correcta, yo pondría "Carol").
> 
> Juan no considera que los pelos del perrito sean un problema. A él no le preocupa eso.
> Las visitas quizá se sienten incómodas por los pelos, pero a Juan no le importa.
> Siendo así no deberías marcar la opción "Juan", porque él no ve el asunto de los pelos como un problema.


Gracias  Y en cuanto al tiempo verbal que se utiliza en la pregunta, ¿se podría decir que Juan *ha tenido* un problema?


----------



## anahiseri

Yo diría que Carol, por lo de no poder dormir. Lo del pelo del perro creo que Juan no lo percibe como problema. No he leído las otras respuestas para que no me influyeran, ahora las voy a mirar.


----------



## Calambur

ashaoshan said:


> ¿se podría decir que Juan *ha tenido* un problema?


Allí habría un problema de interpretación del texto. 
Yo me baso en lo que cuenta Juan (no en lo que otros puedan ver como un problema) y a mi entender, Juan no _ha tenido_ ni _tiene _un problema. 

Carol sí *ha tenido* un problema (y lo sigue teniendo, o al menos ella siente eso, así que yo diría "Carol *tiene *un problema").


----------



## ashaoshan

anahiseri said:


> Yo diría que Carol, por lo de no poder dormir. Lo del pelo del perro creo que Juan no lo percibe como problema. No he leído las otras respuestas para que no me influyeran, ahora las voy a mirar.


Gracias. Y si lo percibiera como un problema, ¿se podría decir que Juan *ha tenido* un problema?


----------



## anahiseri

ashaoshan said:


> en cuanto al tiempo verbal que se utiliza en la pregunta, ¿se podría decir que Juan *ha tenido* un problema?


Hombre, poder poder se puede, pero no es verdad. . . .
En cambio Carol sí lo ha tenido.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Texto y fotos son de ideología irreprochablemente ortodoxa (madre monoparental, varón que vive solo, animalista agradable, antianimalista hosca y antipática). Lamentablemente, no puedo decir lo mismo de la didáctica. Creo que ningún madrileño nativo de 2015 (población que creo que toman como referente los redactores de estos libritos) diría _Carol ha tenido algunos problemas con el hámster_ ni _Juan no ha tenido ningún problema con su perro_. ¿Quién habla así?


----------



## ashaoshan

Quiviscumque said:


> Texto y fotos son de ideología irreprochablemente ortodoxa (madre monoparental, varón que vive solo, animalista agradable, antianimalista hosca y antipática). Lamentablemente, no puedo decir lo mismo de la didáctica. Creo que ningún madrileño nativo de 2015 (población que creo que toman como referente los redactores de estos libritos) diría _Carol ha tenido algunos problemas con el hámster_ ni _Juan no ha tenido ningún problema con su perro_. ¿Quién habla así?


Entonces, ¿qué es lo que diría un madrileño nativo de 2015?


----------



## Quiviscumque

ashaoshan said:


> Entonces, ¿qué es lo que diría un madrileño nativo de 2015?


Dado el perfil esbozado de ambos personajes, que Carol es una borde y que Juan es un buen tío  En serio, _ha tenido problemas con su hámster_ suena ridículo. Parece que Carol y el hámster han discutido. Se arreglaría si se preguntara_ ¿A cuál de ellos le ha causado problemas/inconvenientes su mascota?_


----------



## Ballenero

El asunto es interpretable.
Aunque yo no considero que lo del hámster sea un problema, marcaría a Carol (porque le molestaba por la noche y se queja por ello).

Juan sí que tiene un problema, si la gente que le visita no puede sentarse porque está todo lleno de pelo (y eso que el perro es pequeño y de pelo corto) aunque él no lo perciba, realmente tiene un problema.


----------



## Calambur

Quiviscumque said:


> En serio, _ha tenido problemas con su hámster_ suena ridículo. Parece que Carol y el hámster han discutido.


 
Por aquí, _ha tenido problemas _suena natural. 

---


Ballenero said:


> El asunto es interpretable.
> Aunque yo no considero que lo del hámster sea un problema, marcaría a Carol (porque le molestaba por la noche y se queja por ello).
> 
> Juan sí que tiene un problema, si la gente que le visita no puede sentarse porque está todo lleno de pelo (y eso que el perro es pequeño y de pelo corto) aunque él no lo perciba, realmente tiene un problema.


A mí me parece que para resolver el ejercicio del DELE hay que basarse en lo que dicen Carol y Juan, no en lo que uno mismo piensa o siente.


----------



## Circunflejo

La pregunta dice ha tenido. Por tanto, el problema ya no existe. Como el perro de Juan sigue soltando pelo, la respuesta ha de ser Carol. Así de simple.


----------



## anahiseri

Quiviscumque said:


> _ha tenido problemas con su hámster_ suena ridículo.


¿? parece que estamos teniendo (aunque yo hasta ahora no los he tenido) problemas con nuestra percepción de la lengua  española.


Quiviscumque: ¿Te suenan ridículas estar frases?
Ha tenido problemas con su jefe. - Ha tenido problemas con el árbol porque caen muchas hojas. - Ha tenido problemas con Hacienda. -- Ha tenido problemas con el coche.  --- Ha tenido problemas con el animal disecado ese que tiene en el salón, suelta mucho polvo.


----------



## anahiseri

Circunflejo said:


> La pregunta dice ha tenido. Por tanto, el problema ya no existe.


¿?  ¿?  "He tenido problemas en el wordreference, la gente dice cosas muy raras que no entiendo.  Es una pena, el sitio me gustaba. "
Entonces, ¿ya no existe mi problema?


----------



## Quiviscumque

anahiseri said:


> Quiviscumque: ¿Te suenan ridículas estar frases?
> Ha tenido problemas con su jefe.
> Ha tenido problemas con Hacienda.
> Ha tenido problemas con el coche.


Me suenan naturales.


anahiseri said:


> Ha tenido problemas con el árbol porque caen muchas hojas.


Me suena algo rara. ¿Qué problemas? Quizás tuvo dificultades para barrerlas.


anahiseri said:


> Ha tenido problemas con el animal disecado ese que tiene en el salón, suelta mucho polvo.


Me suena bastante rara. En mi idiolecto, "tener problemas" connota una cierta importancia o gravedad.  Pero acaso sean cosas mías;  "tener problemas con el hámster" quizás suene natural a la mayoría de los redactores de los librillos DELE.


----------



## Circunflejo

anahiseri said:


> "He tenido problemas en el wordreference, la gente dice cosas muy raras que no entiendo. Es una pena, el sitio me gustaba. "
> Entonces, ¿ya no existe mi problema?


Si el problema persiste, tendrías que decir tengo (o delimitar un marco temporal para ese he tenido). He tenido es pretérito perfecto y se usa para acciones terminadas, con implicaciones o conexiones con el presente, pero terminadas.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Circunflejo said:


> Si el problema persiste, tendrías que decir tengo (o delimitar un marco temporal para ese he tenido). He tenido es pretérito perfecto y se usa para acciones terminadas, con implicaciones o conexiones con el presente, pero terminadas.



Quizás el estimado Circunflejo lleva razón: todo es más ¿sencillo? y se trata de una pregunta-trampa sobre los usos del perfecto compuesto. No sé si yo superaría los exámenes para el B2 de español...


----------



## anahiseri

Yo de lo que estoy segura es de que no superaría el examen de "españolidad" que les hacen a los extranjeros que quieren  quedarse a vivir aquí  o solicitar la nacionalidad.
El examen de español, si es práctico, sí; pero
 si me preguntan qué significa "enclítico", o qué es un hiato o un morfema, voy lista.Por cierto, a lo que llamáis perfecto compuesto yo habría dicho pretérito perfecto. Pero no estoy segura de cuál es el imperfecto y cuál  el indefinido. 
Por cierto, tengo una curiosidad: el tiempo verbal que es como el presente continuo en inglés, ¿en español ya tiene nombre? Cuando yo era joven, no tenía.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

anahiseri said:


> Por cierto, tengo una curiosidad: el tiempo verbal que es como el presente continuo en inglés, ¿en español ya tiene nombre? Cuando yo era joven, no tenía.


"_En español no se habla de presente continuo, sino de perífrasis durativa: Estoy friendo, estás friendo, etc_".

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/289349545962393600


----------



## anahiseri

Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> "_En español no se habla de presente continuo, sino de perífrasis durativa: Estoy friendo, estás friendo, etc_".
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/289349545962393600


Gracias por tu aclaración. Pero entonces  ¿ se dice perífrasis durativa de presente, perífrasis durativa de imperfecto (yo estaba mirando), de indefinido (el estuvo trabajando), etc. ?


----------



## ashaoshan

Muchas gracias a todos 🙏 La duda que tenía me la habéis resuelto.


----------



## jilar

Yo lo veo como lo explica Calambur.

Carol tuvo o ha tenido un problema (no poder dormir) la primera noche. Al segundo día ya lo solucionó porque lo metió en el baño... y el ruido ya no le impedirá dormir.

Y aunque lo siguiera teniendo eso no impide responder que es Carol quien ha tenido un problema con su mascota. Porque así ha sido según dice el relato.

Quizá lo difícil sería responder a esa pregunta en presente  "¿quién tiene...
?".
 Y entonces habría que discurrir si Carol sigue considerando o no que tiene un problema. Si se refiere solo al hecho de no poder dormir esa primera noche o al simple hecho de tener la mascota.


----------



## elroy

ashaoshan said:


> La duda que tenía me la habéis resuelto.


¿Nos dirás cuál era?


----------



## ashaoshan

elroy said:


> ¿Nos dirás cuál era?


También pensaba que la respuesta era Carol, porque lo de Juan no parecía ajustarse bien al Pretérito Perfecto. Sin embargo, algunos profesores me habían comentado que "ha tenido" también es cierto cuando algo se extiende hasta el momento del habla. Yo no lo veía así. Ahora os veo coincidir conmigo, pues doy por solucionado el asunto.


----------



## Circunflejo

ashaoshan said:


> algunos profesores me habían comentado que "ha tenido" también es cierto cuando algo se extiende hasta el momento del habla


Lo que se extiende no es ese algo sino sus implicaciones, o sus consecuencias, o la percepción que el hablante tiene sobre ese algo, o...


----------



## elroy

ashaoshan said:


> Sin embargo, algunos profesores me habían comentado que "ha tenido" también es cierto cuando algo se extiende hasta el momento del habla.


Es un tema clave, y sería interesante profundizarlo, pero no le veo relevancia en lo que concierne la respuesta a la pregunta del ejercicio. Para mí la respuesta es Carol, sin importar si sus problemas se han acabado o siguen dándose. Para mí los relatos dejan claro que Juan _no ha tenido, ni tiene, ningún problema_ con su perro mientras que Carol, al menos en el pasado, sí _ha tenido un problema _con su hámster. Lo que sí sabemos es que "ha tenido" incluye _al menos_ el pasado, y sabemos también que _al menos_ en el pasado Carol tenía un problema con su mascota y Juan no. Con lo cual da igual si Carol sigue teniendo problemas _en el presente_: ya que Carol los tenía en el pasado mientras que Juan no los tenía ni los tiene, la respuesta sigue siendo Carol y no Juan.


----------



## swift

Totalmente de acuerdo con @elroy.


----------



## anahiseri

ashaoshan dijo:
Sin embargo, algunos profesores me habían comentado que "ha tenido" también es cierto cuando algo se extiende hasta el momento del habla.



Circunflejo said:


> Lo que se extiende no es ese algo sino sus implicaciones, o sus consecuencias, o la percepción que el hablante tiene sobre ese algo, o...



Pues estoy de acuerdo con esos profesores. Por ejemplo: 
Ella siempre ha vestido bien, ya desde niña. 
Nunca ha tenido mucha afición por el deporte.


----------



## Circunflejo

anahiseri said:


> Pues estoy de acuerdo con esos profesores. Por ejemplo:
> Ella siempre ha vestido bien, ya desde niña.
> Nunca ha tenido mucha afición por el deporte.


Las frases, en sí mismas, hablan del pasado. La situación puede continuar igual en el presente, o puede ser diferente:

Nunca ha tenido mucha afición por el deporte, pero desde hace un par de meses no se pierde un partido de fútbol.
Ella siempre ha vestido bien, pero últimamente va muy estrafalaria.


----------



## Calambur

elroy said:


> Es un tema clave, y sería interesante profundizarlo, *etc.* Totalmente de acuerdo, ¡y muy bien expresado!



Ahora, sin pretender profundizar, agrego la primera "explicación" que se me ocurre para esto:


ashaoshan said:


> algunos profesores me habían comentado que "ha tenido" *también *es cierto cuando algo se extiende hasta el momento del habla.


Lo que te dicen tus profesores, ashaoshan, es correcto, pero para que sea válido necesitamos un "marcador de tiempo" (_siempre, nunca_, u otros). 
Ejemplos:
_*Siempre *he tenido mascotas _(el oyente puede suponer que sigo teniendo mascotas, aunque podría completarse la oración y dar por tierra con esa suposición: _Siempre he tenido mascotas, pero ahora no puedo tener ninguna_).
_*Nunca* me han gustado los sudoku(s) _(el oyente puede suponer que siguen sin gustarme, aunque podría completarse la oración y dar por tierra con esa suposición: _Nunca me han gustado los sudoku(s)_ _pero ahora descubrí que son interesantes_).

Creo que la clave para interpretar que la acción del tiempo verbal "se extiende hasta el momento del habla" radica en eso: en que esté el marcador de tiempo.



La pregunta original es:


ashaoshan said:


> "Quién ha tenido algún problema con su mascota?"


No hay ningún marcador de tiempo, de manera que allí "ha tenido" debe entenderse como "tuvo". 

Pero acabo de pensarlo y tal vez estoy equivocada. (Ya me corregirán.)


----------



## elroy

A decir la verdad no creo que los que pusieron la pregunta siquiera tomaran en cuenta cuáles son las realidades actuales de Carol y Juan, es decir, _en el presente_.

Pongamos un diagrama para visualizar las condiciones bajo las cuales se puede hablar de "problemas con la mascota":



​*pasado*​*presente*​*Carol*​**​*❓*​*Juan*​**​**​


Con que se cumplan las tres condiciones marcadas con  o , ya basta para poder formular la pregunta con "ha tenido" y esperar como única respuesta correcta "Carol". El que siga o no la pobre Carol con problemas no quita para que la pregunta se pueda formular así y la respuesta correcta sea "Carol".

Es decir, este no es un buen ejemplo para profundizar el tema de los aspectos temporales del pretérito perfecto.


----------



## swift

Pulgar arriba para la última apostilla elroyana.


----------



## anahiseri

Creo que Calambur tiene razón con lo de los adverbios de frecuencia o como se llamen en español (nunca, siempre, alguna vez etc )
Y según cómo acabe la oración, puede ser lo uno o lo otro; es decir, la acción o el estado puede extenderse hasta la presente, o no.

Ella siempre ha vestido bien, ya desde niña.
Ella siempre ha vestido bien, pero últimamente no se cuida nada.
Ella siempre ha vestido bien, ya desde niña. Parece que lo lleve en la sangre.

Yo diría que el uso de este tiempo es muy parecido a como se usa en inglés el Present Perfect.
Lo que ocurre es que tal vez nosotros lo usamos menos que ellos porque podemos emplear el presente en casos en los que en inglés no es aceptable:

El siempre ha vivido aquí. = El vive aquí  desde siempre. = LLeva toda la vida viviendo aquí.

nota de moderador: comentario editado para eliminar texto escrito en inglés; esta parte del foro es "Solo Español"; gracias. ---franzjekill---


----------



## anahiseri

elroy said:


> Es decir, este no es un buen ejemplo para profundizar el tema de los aspectos temporales del pretérito perfecto.


¿Es correcto llamarle pretérito perfecto? Yo es que estoy un poco mareada con la nueva terminología gramatical.


----------



## lagartija68

El texto de Juan tiene todos los verbos en presente. Ni jota de problemas que haya tenido, ni de algo que le haya pasado o hecho.
La única que cuenta un problema que resolvió es Carol. "No *pude* pegar ojo". Claramente no haber podido dormir toda la noche por el ruido que hacía el hamster con la rueda es un problemón (que luego ha solucionado).

Usamos el pretérito perfecto compuesto (presente de haber + participio), entre otros usos, para referirnos a un hecho del pasado sin mencionar cuando ocurrió. Es un uso de este tiempo que existe en mi región (a diferencia de la referencia a una acción cercana que es muchísimo menos precuente para lo que usamos el perfecto simple o indefinido):

Como decía la letra de la canción "De nada sirve" (Moris):

Han masticado chicles
Han comido chocolates
Han leído Radiolandia
Han llamado a sus amigos
Han salido con mil mujeres
Han grabado treinta mil discos
Han sido famosos
Han firmado autógrafos
Han comido hasta reventar
Han fumado hasta acabar


----------



## ashaoshan

Calambur said:


> Ahora, sin pretender profundizar, agrego la primera "explicación" que se me ocurre para esto:
> 
> Lo que te dicen tus profesores, ashaoshan, es correcto, pero para que sea válido necesitamos un "marcador de tiempo" (_siempre, nunca_, u otros).
> Ejemplos:
> _*Siempre *he tenido mascotas _(el oyente puede suponer que sigo teniendo mascotas, aunque podría completarse la oración y dar por tierra con esa suposición: _Siempre he tenido mascotas, pero ahora no puedo tener ninguna_).
> _*Nunca* me han gustado los sudoku(s) _(el oyente puede suponer que siguen sin gustarme, aunque podría completarse la oración y dar por tierra con esa suposición: _Nunca me han gustado los sudoku(s)_ _pero ahora descubrí que son interesantes_).
> 
> Creo que la clave para interpretar que la acción del tiempo verbal "se extiende hasta el momento del habla" radica en eso: en que esté el marcador de tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> La pregunta original es:
> 
> No hay ningún marcador de tiempo, de manera que allí "ha tenido" debe entenderse como "tuvo".
> 
> Pero acabo de pensarlo y tal vez estoy equivocada. (Ya me corregirán.)


👍👍👍


----------



## Ballenero

Sé que estoy solo pero no me rindo.
Ninguno de los dos dice:
 "he tenido un problema",
por lo tanto, es el lector el que decide, en base a sus palabras.
CAROL:
Es horroroso.
No pude pegar ojo.
¿Indican la existencia de un problema? 
SÍ.

JUAN:
La única pega...
Casa y ropa llena de pelos.
No es un gran inconveniente
(aunque no sea grande, es un inconveniente).
Las visitas no saben donde sentarse.
¿Indican la existencia de un problema? 
Yo creo que SÍ.

Cuando a Juan le despidan de su trabajo por ir cubierto de pelos, sus amigos dejen de visitarle y ya no pueda comprarle trajes de marinerito a su perro, no miren para otro lado, yo ya lo avisé.


----------



## Calambur

Ballenero said:


> Sé que estoy solo pero no me rindo. [...]
> Cuando a Juan le despidan de su trabajo [...] y ya no pueda comprarle trajes de marinerito a su perro, no miren para otro lado, yo ya lo avisé.


Tomamos nota. Si hasta el mismo Conan está preocupado...


----------



## Ballenero




----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Calambur said:


> Tomamos nota. Si hasta el mismo Conan está preocupado...
> 
> View attachment 59199


Con esa mirada feroz, se ve que es el terror del barrio.


----------



## elroy

Ballenero said:


> ¿Indican la existencia de un problema?
> Yo creo que SÍ.


Ya nos estamos metiendo en lo filosófico.  Si una situación mía _en mi propio juicio_ no supone un problema, pero según _tú_ (o cualquier otra persona) sí lo es, ¿podemos decir que _yo_ tengo un problema? O ¿es necesario que yo mismo perciba la situación como problema para que se pueda describir como tal? Yo opino que sí. Al fin y al cabo, tú y yo podemos pasar la misma circunstancia, que tú ves como problema y yo no, o al revés. Si a Juan no le importan los pelos ni que sus invitados no sepan dónde sentarse, pues Juan mismo no tiene un problema (aunque los invitados seguro que sí).


Ballenero said:


> No es un gran inconveniente
> (aunque no sea grande, es un inconveniente).


Eso ya es buscarle cinco patas al perrito de Juan.  La expresión “no es un gran inconveniente” tiene valor pragmático y significa en la práctica “no es un problema”.


Ballenero said:


> Cuando a Juan le despidan de su trabajo por ir cubierto de pelos, sus amigos dejen de visitarle y ya no pueda comprarle trajes de marinerito a su perro, no miren para otro lado, yo ya lo avisé.


Pero ninguna de esas cosas ha pasado. Si pasaren, entonces sí que Juan seguramente dirá que tiene un problema. Por el momento está contentísimo con su media perranja.


----------



## lagartija68

El personaje dice "Por la noche _es horroroso_" ... implica que Carol tenía un problema con el ruido que no le permitía dormir. No hace falta que diga "he tenido un problema". Se infiere del texto.



Ballenero said:


> JUAN:
> La única pega...
> Casa y ropa llena de pelos.
> No es un gran inconveniente
> (aunque no sea grande, es un inconveniente).
> Las visitas no saben donde sentarse.
> ¿Indican la existencia de un problema?
> Yo creo que SÍ.




Supongamos que tienes razón, que indique la existencia actual de un problema. Pero el personaje utiliza el presente indicando habitualidad, en ningún momento habla del pasado. Ergo nunca habla de haber tenido un problema.


----------



## Ballenero

elroy said:


> Ya nos estamos metiendo en lo filosófico.  Si una situación mía _en mi propio juicio_ no supone un problema, pero según _tú_ (o cualquier otra persona) sí lo es, ¿podemos decir que _yo_ tengo un problema? O ¿es necesario que yo mismo perciba la situación como problema para que se pueda describir como tal? Yo opino que sí. Al fin y al cabo, tú y yo podemos pasar la misma circunstancia, que tú ves como problema y yo no, o al revés. Si a Juan no le importan los pelos ni que sus invitados no sepan dónde sentarse, pues Juan mismo no tiene un problema (aunque los invitados seguro que sí).


Pues eso es verdad.


lagartija68 said:


> Ergo nunca habla de haber tenido un problema.


Juan descartado.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ashaoshan said:


> Hace ya unos días que estamos discutiendo una pregunta que aparece en el Libro de ejercicios Nuevo Prisma B2 en la sección del DELE. Lo que pasa es que hay dos textos y la pregunta 2, que se ha convertido en la manzana de la discordia entre nosotros, estudiantes y profes de un grupo del aprendizaje del español.
> "Quién ha tenido algún problema con su mascota?" ¿Carol, Juan o los dos?


Cuando leí tu consulta, *Ashaoshan*, me sorprendió que estudiantes y profesores estuvieseis discutiendo esa pregunta desde hacía ya varios días. Ahora, a la vista de las numerosas -e interesantes- respuestas, réplicas, contrarréplicas, sugerencias, propuestas y contrapropuestas que aquí estamos todos vertiendo, presiento que para tus compañeros y tú el ejercicio se convertirá en el tema del mes, si no del trimestre... 

Yo, por mi parte, voto por la sufrida *Carol*.


----------

